
They can`t hear you - bootload
http://wanderingbarque.com/nonintersecting/2006/11/29/they-cant-hear-you/
======
Tichy
I don't get the REST thing, does anybody have a better introduction to it? I
can see how in principle it would be nice to be stateless, but how does one
manage to create a complex web application like that?

